#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Is friendship is essential?

## vrishtisingh

Express your views and give suggestion....




> Express your views and give suggestion....


pros and cons of everything.............





  Similar Threads: True friendship fadoo friendship True friendship Unussual friendship About the thing called Friendship

----------


## bishtmaster

Hi..

As I say,it is essential. Without friend you can not share your feeling, friends give moral support and help in many situations. I have some very nice friends and they help in every-time. There are two different types of friends, close and very close so i think friends are very closed to you are quite essential.

I think is simple "*Do not expect over from your friends* ".

----------


## anky007

Yes, friendship is very essential in a relationship.A good friend can be your good partner or may be your good life partner.The reason behind it is that when you are friend of someone ,your friend knows your positive and negative sides.

----------


## srinivas71438

friendship is essential for all humanbeings.., bestfriend encourage you in all activities

----------

